# Spielevorstellung: Darkness Anomaly, Open World Horror.



## RomaHassanih (28. September 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGames Community, 


ich würde euch allen gern das Spiel vorstellen, Darkness Anomaly. 
An die lieben Admins, dies ist mein eigenes Spiel, ich hoffe es in diesen Thread zu posten verstößt nicht gegen die Regeln. 
Falls doch, verzeiht mir bitte die Aufdringlichkeit, ich werde es natürlich, dann  in den von Ihnen genannten Thread posten.


Ich würde euch gern hiermit eine kleine Demo die ich vor einiger Zeit online gestellt hatte vorstellen. Es ist eine kurze P.T, ein playable Teaser. 
Ist es eine vorläufige Versions des Spiels und soll die Atmosphäre in den Vordergrund stellen. 


Aktuell wird an einer neuen Demo gearbeitet die in den nächsten zwei Monaten erscheinen sollte, hier zu gibt es einen Tech Trailer: 


Tech Trailer:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2p11dcWNPc


Gameplay Trailer:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knsHMT5MwEY


 

Game: Darkness Anomaly





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beschreibung:


Spoiler



In dem Spiel übernimmt der Spieler die Rolle des Detectives, "Nick Revees". Nick stammt aus einem kleinem Städchen tief in den sümpfigen Wäldern von Cleveland.
Diesen Ort versuchte er sein lebenlang zu meiden, bis er gezwungen wird wegen eines Vorfalls zurück zu kehren. So wurde er hin gesendet, aus Cleveland um dem nach zu gehen was dort geschah.


Ein mehrfaches Verbrechen, vier Menschen hängen an ihren Eingeweiden. Alles weißt auf ein Sektenmord, unerklärliche Kreise am Boden, eine versuchte Beschwörung?
Ein wichtiger Zeuge versucht Nick den Vorfall zu erklären, es wäre tatsächlich eine Sekte gewesen, der Anführer, wollte sich die Macht eines gefallenen Gottes an sich nehmen, dem Dämon Vassago.


Hat es funktioniert? Warum wollte die Sekte die Macht des Dämons? Warum weiß der Zeuge so gut bescheid? Es liegt nun an Nick diesen Fragen nach zu gehen.
Ein Katz und Maus Spiel nimmt seinen Anfang, Nick gegen die Sekte, eine Jagt. Ganz machtlos wird Nick aber nicht gegen die Sekte sein, Vassago will immerhin seine
Macht wiederhaben. In seinem derzeitigem Zustand ist dies aber kein leichtes. Er nimmt Kontakt zu Nick auf und bittet ihn um Hilfe.


Dazu kommen die Beziehungen die Nick einst mal mit den Menschen dieser Stadt hatte. Seine Kinderliebe, sein Vater der ihn misshandelte, die Mutter die das gleiche durchmachte.


Darkness Anomaly ist ein sehr dramatisches und atmosphärisches Spiel. Mit einem großartigem Soundtrack teils eigen für Darkness Anomaly komponiert von
Andrew Morgan Smith, Mark Petrie (Side Effects, Channing Tatum, Jude Law) und Peter Gundry. Großartigen Sprechern aus aller Welt wie Elijah Lucian und Joseph Bolz (De Changeman) und vielen anderen.


Das Vertrauen auf großartige Atmosphäre, tollen Soundtrack und dem Voice Acting, konnte sich Darkness Anomaly mit der im Mai gestarteten Tech Demo, verdienen.


Nun arbeite ich an einer neuen Demo mit ca. 2 Stunden Spielzeit, welche vorraussichtlich am Ende vom September erscheinen wird. In dieser Demo wird der Spieler die Aufgabe haben einen weiteren Mord nach zu gehen.
Rätsel zu lösen und sich mit so einigem an zu legen, wo wir auch zum Gameplay kommen.


Darkness Anomaly wird es dem Spieler keines Falls leicht machen. An dem Anfang der Demo, wird mit Blut auf dem Opfer geschrieben sein: „ God is silent. Now if only man would shut up“.
Darauf hin entgegnet einer der Polizisten: „Ist dies nicht ein Zitat von Woody Allen?“. Zuerst schenken wir dem keine Aufmerksamkeit. Im Laufe des Spiels wird in einer Bar beiläufig von einem Zivilisten erwähnt,
sein Arbeitskollege wäre doch so ein riesen Woody Allen Fan. Gehen wir dem nach? Oder ignorieren wir es. Dies könnte über das Ende des Spiels entscheiden.


Zudem sind die Rätsel von Darkness Anomaly die besonderheit, meiner Meinung, des Spiels.


In einer Passage des Spiel, muss der Spieler an ein Archiv der Kirche ran. Das Archiv ist mit einer unüblicher alter Schutzvorrichtung geschützt.
Man kommt nur einem vierstelligen Code in das Archiv, welches der Spieler zu allererst finden soll. Er wird drauf aufmerksam gemacht,
der Code wäre irgendwie auf dem altem Friedhof zu finden sein. Ab da ist der Spieler auf sich selbst gestellt.


Auf dem Friedhof umsehen, die Kirche untersuchen. Er wird aber nichts finden, es sei denn er achtet genau auf die Grabsteine des Friedhofs.
Denn die Anordnung der Steine ist irgendwie, kommisch. Nicht üblich. Sie sind weit von einander weg, keine Struktur, keine Anordnung. Oder?


Sobald der Spieler dies bemerkt, kommt der Teil an dem der Spieler selbst ein Stift und ein Zettel nehmen muss und sich die Position der Grabsteine markiert. So kommt er endlich auf den Code.


Nicht zu vergessen, Nick ist immernoch ein Detective. Nick trägt eine Waffe, die wohl oder übel eingesetzt werden muss, denn die Sektenmitglieder haben es sich als Ziel gesetetzt Nick auszuschalten.
Mit der Macht von Vassago wird es bestimmt nicht leichter für Nick.


Zudem, die Marke hat im Verlauf der Geschichte eine wichtige Rolle.




*Einfach entpacken und loslegen. Es gibt 2 Versionen die 64 Bit und 32 Bit Version. 


Download: * *32 BIT MEDIAFIRE*


Spoiler



Darkness Anomaly PT 32


*Download:  **64 BIT MEDIAFIRE*


Spoiler



Darkness Anomaly PT 64




Ich würde euch bitten mir Feedback zu dem Game, der Atmosphäre, dem Soundtrack zu geben. 
Ich bin echt offen für alle Vorschläge, nur bitte ich euch liebe Community, ehrlich und konstruktiv zu sein. 
Ich schätze die Meinung von Spielern sehr. Jede Art der Unterstützung würde mich riesig freuen und auch sehr helfen. 
Erreichen könnt ihr mich natürlich über Facebook und E-Mail. Allerdings würde ich glaub ich ein aufn Deckel kriegen wenn ich hier noch mehr Links von mir poste. 
Aber bei Facebook findet ihr mich ganz einfach wenn ihr Darkness Anomaly sucht. 


Ich hoffe dieser Thread bleibt hier erhalten und ich freue mich riesig auf euer Feedback!


----------

